# questions to make outdoor grow private!!



## papabeach1 (Jan 4, 2009)

hello.. got some questions for experts.. I wanna to do this right and almost perfect... and it is going to be outdoor grow... and I need to get it start.. spring is coming soon..  so I would like to get it started for February

I have no problem to germ, and grow little babies and send it off for FEB... and will harvest this OCT...

but.. I need better advices..  and it gotta be no fails.. 

anytime I goes to the woods..  I will carry bucket, backpack, fishing gear.. and saying I'm gone to fishing at the river..... the woods is very swarm..and in wetland..    I do have tent sleep 8,  and all camp gears...

what would be smart thing to do?   should I make my little greenhouse to germ there.. or what?     the woods is private property.. no one goes there.. its my family property..  no hunters, no poachers.    deeply in my heart  I know deers does attract to these mojo plants.. :hubba:..  what would be best to start?     I used to grow little babies  near by....then when it getting bigger and noticeable..  I used to move it to the deep woods..   

what would be the best suggestion?  to start germ/setup babies in the woods?    I can use plastic covers.. etc..  I would love some best inputs before I get these crank up..  and no one gonna raid it.. maybe deers this time lol


----------



## 420benny (Jan 4, 2009)

How many plants are you talking about? Can you start them at home and transplant them when ready? I was helping someone with a big outdoor grow one time and mice ate half of his seedlings he set out in the woods too early. So, you may need some screening to keep mice and deer from snacking on the babies. Whatever, be safe and keep it green.


----------



## FruityBud (Jan 4, 2009)

If you can, start them indoors, once the plants are big enough, 15-20 cm, they can be planted outdoors, harden them off and then transplant outside. If you put them out to germinate, i dont think they would survive. Here's a few suggestions to Consider.

1. Make sure your strain is mold/bugs resistant.
2. Have them planted where they can get the most sunlight.
3. Water when the sun is coming up or going down but do not over water them.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jan 4, 2009)

Always plant twice your needs. That way if a patch gets eaten, stolen, or killed off then you will still be in good shape come fall. Nice to see you back Papa even though I still have trouble understanding a damn word you type.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jan 5, 2009)

and dont cover with plastic or leave any unnatural items like buckets and crap near the plots, private property is still visible from the air


----------



## pcduck (Jan 5, 2009)

Start indoors then plant outdoors in pricker bushes. Take a different route to patch so there is no clear defined path. Don't plant in a straight line, a few here and there.


----------



## Alistair (Jan 5, 2009)

Hey papabeach.  Make sure that you have plenty of sun light in the deep woods.  

Why do you need to camp out?


----------



## BigTree420 (Jan 5, 2009)

yea deff start off indoors...lastyear i had them outdoor from the start...one bad rain storm flooded out half my crop...wont make that mistake again


----------



## Thorn (Jan 5, 2009)

Why don't you just read all this..

Outdoor Grow Tips

Found pretty much all I needed in there. Just too bad I live on an overcrowded Island!


----------



## papabeach1 (Jan 6, 2009)

yes.. thanks for these advices and I have done these also...   but the problem is...

I do not want to grow inside...  not where anyone see it....

I have no problem feeding, list, super cropping, at most area where trees was chopped down.. and around where good sun is..   that way I don't have to visit that much.. and get good surprises at near harvest time..   I got good fertiz and nutes ready.. (1o 1o 1o)  I got super 10 sprayer ready..   

the screens  is good idea...  camo screen would be smarter   thats perfect...

the reason I said about camp out  maybe its good to start germ in that camp until 2 months .. then I can set 2 to 3 plants per spot..  I got over 1,000 acres of woods to scout!!!...


----------



## papabeach1 (Jan 7, 2009)

bump...

any idea to germ, and manage to grow babies outside in the woods? 

maybe tents is not good idea..   unless I know for sure no one is really around..    I'm tell yall...   that area I'm close to.. is middle of no where!!


----------



## 420benny (Jan 8, 2009)

You could buy a 50 foot length of chicken wire fencing, half a dozen fence posts and make yourself a corral to protect your seedlings from the deer and other pests. You can camp next to the area until they are big enough to transplant. You can start them in styrofoam 16" oz. cups with a couple nail holes poked in the bottom for drainage. Get good potting soil and get started on your dream patch. If you dig a trench about 6" deep, you can set the cups in it and they won't be so visible to any passersby. Some places sell a green version of the fencing for even more camo.


----------



## papabeach1 (Jan 8, 2009)

I got a seeding tray.. it is total of like  100 cups in one tray  and it is very durable.. it is like 3 inch wide ratio. and 6 inch deep.. yeah  big seeding tray..

yes I will use the camos with the fences I thought about that.. yeah  chicken fences would work...  it gotta be unnoticeable..


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 8, 2009)

Just one sugestion,stagger the fence,,to where it is not uniform to draw attention.


----------



## Hick (Jan 9, 2009)

...burning new wire in a fire will render it "less" noticeable to  passerby...


----------



## papabeach1 (Jan 10, 2009)

yes.. burn the wires..  thats great...  that way if anyone is around  will think it has been sittin there for long ages.. and would not bother..


I'm still scout around.. I Just want few perfect spots where no one has been there years..   I even study where my family members occasionally goes to back woods to cut woods, dump some wastes, etc..   they are calling the shots.. and I must be indivisible.. ..  my brother advised me  not to do it.. they might go to next spots to cut woods.. and snatch some..  I said  yea true.. but  closer to the river is good place and they will not go there..   he agreed..    so  fishing is still good excuse for me to go.. but I will need some nets to catch the fishes while Im busy scouting..    yea.. I lies on how I catch the fishes


----------



## dman1234 (Jan 11, 2009)

I Love this thread .        :rofl:


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jan 11, 2009)

So let me get this straight ... the property belongs to your family, they don't want you growing weed on the property, and your brother has even told you that it is a bad idea to do so ...... yet you're gonna go ahead and do it anyway, cause a whole loada friction within the family and put them all at risk ?

Aren't you being just a bit selfish ?


----------



## Thorn (Jan 11, 2009)

some very good ideas now in this thread, i know we can;t all afford to buy our own land, so long as you can make sure there is absolute minimal chance of your crop being found out then you should be fine 

Where i'm at you'll struggle to find any land that isn't owned by someone.


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Jan 11, 2009)

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> where my family members occasionally goes to back woods to cut woods, dump some wastes, etc..


Your family dumps waste in the woods?


----------



## Thorn (Jan 11, 2009)

dang i missed that bit, yea man what you mean dump wastes?


----------



## papabeach1 (Jan 13, 2009)

word..  I did found some spots..  by gosh.. its near by my mobile home... just down the trail..   no one goes around there..  my vechiles  parks there..  good excuses.. hmm...    yeah  there  was 4 barrels of oils..  they got ground dugged out like 250 ft away from my spot (my home) and dumped it and buried it.... I know its illegal.  oh well..  their calls..  and I'm not worry about that..  hey. that farm holds 2,000 acres of lands,  and my families owns over 200,000 acres of  propreties already.. I'm not really that worried..   but I ll take some pics of spots that I found and post it here


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jan 13, 2009)

hey, uhhh.....papa.... you do realize, eh?... that if "the Man" discovers your crops planted on the "family properties"... you can kiss that 200,000 acres of property goodbye... it will be forfitted by the government because it was being used to grow mj... 

I think THAT would probably cause a little bit of friction between you and your family... just something to think about, eh?

know what I mean, jellybean?

anybody else have any similar thinking?


----------



## Trent45 (Jan 14, 2009)

Be careful is all I say man. Don't be putting out plots with more than 5 plants in each and don't keep them too close together. Leave nothing behind, no trail, no disturbances. And if you do go through with it, be smart. If it was me, I'd take the time to set your plots far enough apart that it's not a big secret waiting to be found from the ground or the sky.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jan 17, 2009)

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> and I'm not worry about that..  hey. that farm holds 2,000 acres of lands,  and my families owns over 200,000 acres of  propreties already.. I'm not really that worried..



It was just 1000 acres a little earlier??



			
				papabeach1 said:
			
		

> the reason I said about camp out maybe its good to start germ in that camp until 2 months .. then I can set 2 to 3 plants per spot.. I got over 1,000 acres of woods to scout!!!...



Plus if your family has 200,000 acres they should be able to buy you out of a little cultivating charge with a good lawyer. At a meager $2000 an acre thats 400 million dollars in assets.

lol.....


----------



## fishcabo (Jan 17, 2009)

Use 6 ft pigeon wire "the one inch size holes".  Totally spray the roll with flat black spray paint.  Unwind the roll and roll it back up backwards.  Spray it again and wallah! invisible fencing.  Leave a few Mexican newspapers and burrito wrappers hidden from the air but near your plots and they may think it is the Cartel or some trespassers.  Just a thought.


----------



## Hick (Jan 18, 2009)

fishcabo said:
			
		

> Leave a few Mexican newspapers and burrito wrappers hidden from the air but near your plots and they may think it is the Cartel or some trespassers.  Just a thought.


:rofl:... :hubba:


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 18, 2009)

Great,,,Now ya wanna blame the Mexicans with munchies eating Burritoes. My Wife is Mexican,,,and I like Burritoes. OH,,and we aint goen on yer land and leaving our burritoes packages anymore.


----------



## papabeach1 (Jan 18, 2009)

hey stickyicky..  yes u are right.. 1,000 acres of farm (where people can lease it from us) and 1,000 acres of swamp forest.. I did post "help me judge the spots" in other thread.  that is one of that swamp land I scouted..  

also I did learn that my family members did bought over 4,000 acres of solid forest across the road front of us and my bro told me they got people to buy the woods and want to chop it down..  good thing I didn't go there yet.. but we have cut the only oaks and chopped down for winter time....

thanks fishco.. that was my ideal too. but dont want to liter around the burritos lol..  hey cowboy..  having mexican wife is good?   I heard to marry a mexican was good thing to do..:hubba:   I didn't went down that road..  oh well .lol


----------



## Kupunakane (Jan 18, 2009)

Burrito's ?  I like Burritos ,
  Can we talk some more about those Burritos ?  maybe with some sour cream and chives ? How about Avocado and onions and cheese. MMmmmm

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## whiterussian (Jan 18, 2009)

KingKahuuna said:
			
		

> Burrito's ? I like Burritos ,
> Can we talk some more about those Burritos ? maybe with some sour cream and chives ? How about Avocado and onions and cheese. MMmmmm
> 
> smoke in peace
> KingKahuuna


 
shredded beef, mexican rice, cheese, sour cream, and some hot sauce all wrapped in a flower tortilla


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Jan 19, 2009)

Hold up, you mean to tell me that with all those thousands of acres that you don't have an extra closet to just grow inside with?


----------



## Hick (Jan 19, 2009)

hee he he.. theres a li'l Mex' eatery in town that I've frequented for 30+ years. When "Wendy's" came out with their _"wraps"_, the o' mex' owner went nuts..
"What they mean a wrap?".. "Us poor o' mexicans been doin' that for decades. Scoop it into a tort', wrap it up and eat it. It's no "new product"".. 

.. The "Wendy's Cartel"??? :rofl:


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 19, 2009)

I been married to my Mexi-Girl for 22 yrs. After 1st month I didnt need a fork no more,,,just " HOME MADE floor tortillas" and I could eat anything. Gained several pounds before I got smart and slowed down. But Damn "REAL Mexican" food,,,,,, is awsome. OH by the way,,my wifes Dad was Spanish and her Mom was Irish. Yep,,A mean Irish women who would cut ya. Woops,,better watch it,,my wife will punch me.


----------



## papabeach1 (Jan 19, 2009)

yeah cowboy..I did dated puberto rico lady..  no funny.. she scream all day..and she change the stories.. good thing I'm not with her.. that was years ago.. dont know if mexican is same as that....  no offense ladies.. (chuckle)  man..   here I go..  only if women beeehave like 1950s!!!

cook us some burritos along with chicken, chilli, yellow spanish rice/tomatoes, chives, sour cream...silver corns, all that in one spot!!  git it goin!!


----------



## papabeach1 (Jan 19, 2009)

TheEnhancementSmoker said:
			
		

> Hold up, you mean to tell me that with all those thousands of acres that you don't have an extra closet to just grow inside with?


 
I can.. yes..  but problem is..  my dad is on the end west of that farm..and my uncle is on way east on the end of the farm..   my granny is on the middle of that farm.. and my trailer is 50 feet from my granny..   she is 1/3 ceo of the EMC power company.....(yes we do get free electric there..) and free water (from well)  yes  nice.. but...  shes not stupid.. 
and my traiiler need some works.. I'm living upstair for temp.. with my brother..  hope that help ya to get the idea..   

I did study some of outdoor grow.. the best success if I germ it outside.. and make them "feel" to be comfortable outside  if I did start.. I would ask questions first before I do anything   and I still get the cold breezes from the weather.. seem its not ready to germ for outside just yet..  but very soon.. :hubba:  Im helping 4 different people with their growing (indoor)
one guy has nice 10 hoods of 600 mh and 600 hps with autopots.. hes quite expensive..  just taught him how to clone (mass prod version)  he like it.. and love it..  (thumb ups!!):hubba:   can't say his name.. have to protect everyone I helps.. they are loyal to me..


----------



## Kindbud (Jan 23, 2009)

TURKEYNECK said:
			
		

> and dont cover with plastic or leave any unnatural items like buckets and crap near the plots, private property is still visible from the air


 
I use 2 litters bottles cutten in half till the plants get to big for them to protect them cause i think the biggest time for you plants to get ate, step on is when their under 6 inchs tall but it is a risk but im willing to take it to protect my babys


----------



## Lemmongrass (Jan 23, 2009)

i would edit out that company name PB..


----------

